# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Bulker FEDRA grounded in Gibraltar

## mastrovasilis

¶νεμοι εντάσεως 11 μποφόρ μετέτρεψαν σε καρυδότσουφλο το ελληνόκτητο πλοίο Fedra, και το έριξαν στα βράχια του Γιβραλτάρ, την περασμένη Παρασκευή. Το φορτηγό πλοίο, ναυπηγήσεως 1984, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ανήκει στην εταιρεία Dilek Transport συμφερόντων του εφοπλιστή Γιάννη Καμπάνη, ο οποίος στο παρελθόν είχε γίνει γνωστός όταν έδειξε ενδιαφέρον αν αγοράσει την ΠΑΕ ΠΑΟΚ. 

Στήθηκε ολόκληρη επιχείρηση διάσωσης του πληρώματός του, οι περισσότεροι Φιλιππινέζοι. Επιχείρηση διάσωσης από συνεργεία του Γιβραλτάρ αλλά και της Ισπανίας, που λίγο έλειψε να εξελιχθεί σε εφιάλτη αφού οι δυνατοί άνεμοι παρέσυραν το ελικόπτερο που είχε σπεύσει να παραλάβει τους ναυτικούς. Ο πιλότος προκειμένου να χάσει τον έλεγχο του ελικοπτέρου, αφού έβλεπε ότι η μηχανή του ζοριζόταν από τους ισχυρούς ανέμους αναγκάστηκε να προσγειωθεί. 
Στο πλοίο παρέμεναν 11 μέλη του πληρώματος εγκλωβισμένα.
«Νομίζαμε ότι θα τους χάναμε» δήλωσε μέλος της ομάδας διάσωσης. Η επιχείρηση έπρεπε να σταματήσει αφού ο καιρός χειροτέρευε. Όμως τα χαράματα του Σαββάτου, οι θυελλώδεις άνεμοι κόπασαν τόσο όσο να μπορέσουν τα συνεργεία να ανελκύσουν με γερανό τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του πληρώματος από την πλώρη του πλοίου.
Αρχικά τα μέλη του πληρώματος μεταφέρθηκαν σε τοπικό νοσοκομείο όπου τους προσφέρθηκαν οι πρώτες βοήθειες ενώ στη συνέχεια φιλοξενήθηκαν σε ξενοδοχείο. Το, υπό λιβεριανή σημαία, πλοίο κόπηκε σε δύο μέρη και σφηνώθηκε στα βράχια του Γιβραλτάρ. Ήταν το δεύτερο πλοίο που έπεσε θύμα της κακοκαιρίας στην ίδια περιοχή το περασμένο Σαββατοκύριακο.

πηγή. Marinews

----------


## mastropanagos

> Άνεμοι εντάσεως 11 μποφόρ μετέτρεψαν σε καρυδότσουφλο το ελληνόκτητο πλοίο Fedra, και το έριξαν στα βράχια του Γιβραλτάρ, την περασμένη Παρασκευή. Το φορτηγό πλοίο, ναυπηγήσεως 1984, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ανήκει στην εταιρεία Dilek Transport συμφερόντων του εφοπλιστή Γιάννη Καμπάνη, ο οποίος στο παρελθόν είχε γίνει γνωστός όταν έδειξε ενδιαφέρον αν αγοράσει την ΠΑΕ ΠΑΟΚ. 
> 
> Στήθηκε ολόκληρη επιχείρηση διάσωσης του πληρώματός του, οι περισσότεροι Φιλιππινέζοι. Επιχείρηση διάσωσης από συνεργεία του Γιβραλτάρ αλλά και της Ισπανίας, που λίγο έλειψε να εξελιχθεί σε εφιάλτη αφού οι δυνατοί άνεμοι παρέσυραν το ελικόπτερο που είχε σπεύσει να παραλάβει τους ναυτικούς. Ο πιλότος προκειμένου να χάσει τον έλεγχο του ελικοπτέρου, αφού έβλεπε ότι η μηχανή του ζοριζόταν από τους ισχυρούς ανέμους αναγκάστηκε να προσγειωθεί. 
> Στο πλοίο παρέμεναν 11 μέλη του πληρώματος εγκλωβισμένα.
> &#171;Νομίζαμε ότι θα τους χάναμε&#187; δήλωσε μέλος της ομάδας διάσωσης. Η επιχείρηση έπρεπε να σταματήσει αφού ο καιρός χειροτέρευε. Όμως τα χαράματα του Σαββάτου, οι θυελλώδεις άνεμοι κόπασαν τόσο όσο να μπορέσουν τα συνεργεία να ανελκύσουν με γερανό τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του πληρώματος από την πλώρη του πλοίου.
> Αρχικά τα μέλη του πληρώματος μεταφέρθηκαν σε τοπικό νοσοκομείο όπου τους προσφέρθηκαν οι πρώτες βοήθειες ενώ στη συνέχεια φιλοξενήθηκαν σε ξενοδοχείο. Το, υπό λιβεριανή σημαία, πλοίο κόπηκε σε δύο μέρη και σφηνώθηκε στα βράχια του Γιβραλτάρ. Ήταν το δεύτερο πλοίο που έπεσε θύμα της κακοκαιρίας στην ίδια περιοχή το περασμένο Σαββατοκύριακο.
> 
> πηγή. Marinews


Το πλοιο εχει κοπει αναμεσα στο ακομοδεσιο και το πρωτο αμπαρι..Υπαρχουν σχετικα βιντεο εδω και εδω καθως και φωτο εδω..!!

----------


## Morgan

τραγικο και εντυπωσιακο την ιδια στιγμη.... 
εχω μεινει αφωνος , καθως μολις προχθες ενα βαπορι μας σταματησε για πετρελευση στο Γιβραλταρ. Τελικα δεν πραγματοποιηθηκε καθως το λιμανι ηταν κλειστο λογω του Φαιδρα...δεν ειχα εικονα ομως για το τι ειχε γινει ακριβως..

----------


## mastropanagos

> τραγικο και εντυπωσιακο την ιδια στιγμη.... 
> εχω μεινει αφωνος , καθως μολις προχθες ενα βαπορι μας σταματησε για πετρελευση στο Γιβραλταρ. Τελικα δεν πραγματοποιηθηκε καθως το λιμανι ηταν κλειστο λογω του Φαιδρα...δεν ειχα εικονα ομως για το τι ειχε γινει ακριβως..


Το λιμανι παραμενει κλειστο για πετρελευσεις εδω και 3 μερες λογω καιρου οχι μονο λογω του Φαιδρα,εχεις δικιο συναδελφε..!!Στα βιντεο φαινεται και η μανια της θαλασσας και το βαπορι το σκαει στα βραχια λες και ειναι βαρκουλα..!!

----------


## Morgan

και ακομα κλειστο....

ειπα πραγματικα, τραγικα εντυπωσιακο, δενε χω ξαναδει κατι τετοιο..

----------


## seawolf

Oct -11-2009

Yet another grounding in Gibraltar. Yesterday afternoon the 35886gt, 1984 built bulk carrier FEDRA (IMO 8208713) lost engine power and started drifting toward the coast on the east side of Gibraltar. Tugs deployed to the area and when i saw her about 0.5 nm from the coast they seemed to have her under control. Unfortunately the stormy weather has worsened and the ship drifted stern first onto the cliffs just below the lighthouse at Europa point and then swerved alongside the cliffs. 30 crew members are still onboard and efforts are underway tonight to take them off the ship.




http://www.tugspotters.com/dev/?itemid=9050

----------

